# Our New doeling -- ADDED: Question about treats



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Here is the doeling I posted about a while back. The bite issue the breeder felt existed seems to have completely resolved, so we were thrilled to still get her.


----------



## ProctorHillFarm (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Our New doeling*

Wow she is a flashy little thing isnt she?

Glad it worked out and you could bring her home!


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our New doeling*

beautiful little girl!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!! :stars:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Our New doeling*

really pretty girl...congrats....  :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: Our New doeling*

wow! shes stunning :thumb:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our New doeling*

She is beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Our New doeling*

She has turned out to be a very pretty young lady!! I love the blue eyes on the black face...very stunning


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

*Re: Our New doeling*

Very pretty girlie!!! Congrats! :greengrin:


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Our New doeling*

adorable.


----------



## happyhogs (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: Our New doeling*

congratulations, she's lovely! x


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Our New doeling*

Way cute!!! Congrats!!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: Our New doeling*

OH no...no she's no good. You need to send her to me RIGHT AWAY!!

:wink: :greengrin:

Beautiful doe.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

*Re: Our New doeling*

Thanks everyone for your kind words - we think she is awfully cute.

She is a little shy, but not skittish/jumpy. She will come close and sniff our hands and she'll let us pet her while she is eating her pellets. We tried not to push things, didn't pick her up, etc. as we wanted her to adjust and not be fearful of us. I do, however, think we can get her to come around some more with us . . . perhaps with some treats.

Which treats do you think are really enticing to your goats (yet also somewhat healthy)?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Oh my, she's adorable! Congrats!

And as for treats mine absolutely LOVE apple slices, every now and again I'll give them some Doritos chips, and they go absolutely NUTS over them. lol


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine will try and knock me over for raisens.... dried cranberries too!

Cheerios are good as are apple and banana slices. Most goats tend to really enjoy the sweet snacks :wink:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats on your new doe! She's beautiful!!!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats she is very flashy! :stars: 

I agree with the cheerios as mine love them. Also animal crackers are a favorite with mine as well as the store bought horse treats "Dumor Nutrisource Apple & Oat Horse Treats" they LOVE them. Of course they are a bit big so I break them into smaller pieces first.

Best of luck with your new doe. I hope she settles in nicely for you. And treats are a good way of winning her over.


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

She is very cute !! I like B&W goats as they are so striking. Mine like wheat checks and just about any other cracker or chip.


----------



## kids-n-peeps (Aug 24, 2009)

Apples she snubbed, but she did watch the others eat them, so maybe someday :wink: 

I have craisins, Cheerios, and Life cereal (similar to wheat chex) in my cupboard, so I'm off to try again. Those are great ideas and I feel silly to not have thought of those on my own. I'll blame it on still being in a fog from having had the flu last week!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the flu will do that to you-- I felt weak and in a fog for over a week afterwards.

As to treats -- I have found that until they are 6-9 months anything other then grain or hay was snubbed. So try just working with her with grain till she is older and can get the idea that fruit is yummy


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Mine love Animal Crackers and Cheezits.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

My doe will do anything for carrots! I can hold it up and she'll almost do the pretty dance like a dog......LOL........she's funny. :lol:


----------

